# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Unesco adds Sir Isaac Newton's papers to world register

## Frog News

*BBC News (London, UK) November 30th, 2017 07:45 PM: Unesco adds Sir Isaac Newton's papers to world register*

Sir Isaac Newton's papers and personal accounts are added to a Unesco register of globally important documents.
*Full Article*

----------

